# New England Get-Together #4 - Is That Your Final Answer?



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Everyone. We are essentially two weeks away from our Saturday, May 8th gathering at North Bennet Street School (NBSS) in Boston. Just to remind you, we will begin at 10:00 a.m. and finish between 4:00 and 4:30 p.m. NBSS is located at 31 North Bennet Street in the city's north end. It sits on the corner of North Bennet and Salem Streets. If you will be using public transportation, it is on the Haymarket stop of the orange line. Here is a link to driving and other directions to NBSS, http://www.nbss.org/about/visitingnbss.aspx. As I mentioned in prior posts, The Government Center Parking garage has a Saturday rate of $10 for the day, as long as there is no Garden event. I checked the Garden calendar today and there is still nothing scheduled for May 8th. Here is the link to the Parking garage site: http://www.governmentcentergarage.com/index.html. If anyone needs additional travel/parking information please send a PM to me or ask via a reply to this post. Please see the prior post http://lumberjocks.com/topics/15717#reply-162533 for the agenda.










I am happy to report that Woodcraft is a sponsor of our event. Specifically, I contacted Aaron Smith, the Manager of the Rhode Island Woodcraft store and he graciously offered a number of items that I will raffle off as prizes. I want to publicly thank Aaron for his willingness to assist us in this endeavor. Aaron, along with his Assistant Manager Jerry and their staff never fail to put the customer first and I value the knowledgeable and friendly customer service I experience in all my dealings with them.

I want to take one last poll of the group to determine who will be in attendance. Here's what I have to date: Definites: Ryno101, NewPilgrim, Dannymac, Mr. Hudon, Purplev, Ellen, Eli, Chelle, PaulF, LouCarb, Littlecope, Frank Doyle, GroovymanG, JCantin, moonls, tpastore, and Lenny (me). Probables: TeenageWoodworker, Dusty56, StratiA, Langski93. Maybes: Lenzo JohnRB and FredF.

If you wish to update your status please leave a reply. I need to give a final count to Claire and I would like to do so by May 1st. Thank you and I look forward to seeing everyone in two weeks.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Moonls (Lorna), Mike (Littlecope) and I will be there! We are all coming together… Cape Cod to Manchester NH to Boston!!! Looking forward to seeing everyone.
Ellen


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow Ellen, talk about "taking the scenic route"! See you then.


----------



## Paul_F (Feb 2, 2010)

Game on - see ya then. Any preview hints to the raffle items??


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm fairly certain I will be able to make it.


----------



## ryno101 (May 14, 2008)

See you there!


----------



## dannymac (Feb 21, 2010)

dam i have to wait another two whole weeks.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

looks good so far.

looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Eli (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll be there. Let me know when you want to get there, Lenny, and I'll come meet you.

Eli


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

*Barry*! Nice to hear from you. If you will pardon the intended aeronautical pun, you were not even on the radar screen for awhile there. Glad to have you aboard and I will consider you a "definite". *Fredf*, here's the deal, if you take a ride down to RI, I will show you the prizes. Otherwise, mum is the word. *Darryl*, "fairly certain" huh? If you get to a point you know for sure will you please post it here? Thanks and I hope it comes to pass. Sharon, be prepared for lots of questions from me. I am happy to report that I picked up an LS Positoner yesterday. I want to tap into your thoughts on it in terms of set up, tips, hints, etc. *Eli*, I informed Claire of my arrival time but I will send you a PM.

Another thing to consider folks…the Big Apple Circus is in town. This may have an impact on how busy public transportation is. I know that it is impacting the commuter rail on weekdays. This was particularly true this past week as it was school vacation time. It could also impact parking garages but I don't imagine it will. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## psh (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm a bit of a noob on this site, but if there is still room, I'd like to join you.
Thanks, Peter


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Lenny - congrats on the LS, looking forward to discussing that. and as for the BAC - the show is fantastic if anyone is still considering going.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Peter and welcome to Lumberjocks. We'd be glad to have you join us. Shall I consider you to definitely be there?


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

I should know before May 1st if I can definitely make the event.
As soon as I know, I will let you know. 
Hope to see you all there : )

Lisa


----------



## reefjarod (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm new as well,but interested. What's this meeting all about?


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

*dustbunny*, hello and glad to learn you are interested in attending. Please do let me know your answer as soon as possible. *reefjarod*, welcome to Lumberjocks. I am sending you a personal message (PM).


----------



## psh (Mar 14, 2010)

Definite - assuming the creek don't rise! Thanks


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey lenny..im just starting to get a southern picnic going here in alabama…can yoi help me know what more i can do to promote this so that we get maxamise coverage…any suggestions or help…please pm me with your though …thanks…and you guys have a ball…i wish i could get ellen to come to ours…....i might have to prod her…lol…grizzman


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

I missed the one last September,
it was the same weekend as the Grizzly tent sale.
Again the date was almost a conflict with the
Tent sale which is May 15th in PA.
I will get back to you with a yes or no.

Lisa


----------



## MrHudon (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll be there.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Barry, at present we have 18 definites with 8 probable/possibles. The room we will be in will seat 20 comfortably. While more will fit, if we end up with say, 23 or more, it will be a bit cramped. Also, this is an old building with narrow corridors and staircases (There is an elevator). Claire took me on a tour similar to what she will do the day of our meeting. It could be quite crowded for us as we move from room to room. I'd like to ask that those of you who have asked about non-LJ friends coming, hold off a bit until I have a count on May 1st. We can assess the situation then and decide.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PS. if anyone is interested. there is a parking lot ~1/2mile away from NBSS at $10 for the day (on non Garden event weekends) - might be a better deal then having to stress about finding parking in the North End:


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Sharon, I had included the info and link in the post above. Of course, I didn't include the nifty map so it's all good! Thank you.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi all. We are now a mere week from our event. I am really looking forward to meeting everyone and enjoying a full day of woodworking talk, demonstration and instruction. Tomorrow is May 1st and I would appreciate it if the following would please let me know your status: *Teenagewoodworker*, *Dusty56*, *StratiA, *Langski93*, *dustbunny*, *JohnRB* and *reefjarod. I would like to e-mail Claire with a count tomorrow and also get back to a few people who asked about non-LJs attending. Thank you.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Hello my friends* ....Regretfully , I will not be able to attend this great meeting of such highly skilled folks such as yourselves. I was really looking forward to this gathering and meeting each of you in person . 
I was asked to escort a lifelong friend to a wedding because her husband recently passed away , so…. what else could I do ?
Of course it had to be on May 8th !! Such is life : )


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Len, so sorry you will not be with us but I admire and respect what you are doing. Best wishes to you.


----------



## ravencaptain (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll see you all on the 8th


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Right you are Frank! It is a mere 3 days away and it appears all systems are go!


----------



## Rxmpo (Feb 23, 2008)

Boy I wish I could have gotten to this event! Great town, great location, and great guy who organized this event. Heck of a job Lenny!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Aw geez Mike, you have me blushing over here. Thanks for the kind words. We are looking forward to a fun and enjoyable day of woodworking talk, demonstration and instruction. Sorry you can't be with us buddy!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

For anyone checking…this is it! See you in the morning at 10:00 SHARP! We have a full agenda and the get-together will begin right at 10:00 so if you can arrange to arrive a bit beforehand, please do so. Other than that simply bring your best smile, your New England hospitality and a camera if you are so inclined and we'll have a grand day.


----------



## darryl (Jul 22, 2006)

looking forward to it!


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

You're welcome Barry. It was a pleasure to meet you and I agree…a great day! I just posted a recap here: http://lumberjocks.com/Lenny/blog/15599#comment-666959


----------

